# holy Spear- it going spearfishing



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

We are going to try to hitsome inshoreand points in between but if the weather stays like it says we will either cancel or try later. The snapper are HUGE right now. You better book while you can! Call me @ 850-698-0827 to book. I have 3 spots open!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck, it was a little sloppy out there today. At about 6-8 miles out things got messy. Let us know how things go.


----------

